# Help to ID these cichlids



## lemon-aid jay (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe a type of Cyphotilapia . I was told they are frontosa but I have never seen these . are they a hybrid? The biggest one is around 4" long .


 
Thanks for any help you can give .


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

These fish look very deformed. Kind of a strange "parrot" frontosa.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep, deformed Frontosa. I've Seen A Few Batches like These For Sale Around Here Lately, Too. It's Unfortunate That They Weren't Culled By The Breeder, Because Somebody Is Going To Get Their Hands On Some And pass These Defects On To Another Generation.


----------



## lemon-aid jay (Jan 24, 2013)

That's not what i wanted to hear. Thanks anyway


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Look like balloon frontosa, but I'm sure there's no such thing called balloon frontosa.


----------

